# Shopping Rondo: Which deal is better?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bird and McHale are friends of Celtics.

George Hill / Turner /2 first picks for Rondo

or

Lin/Beverly/NO pick/1 first round pick

If you want more players from them, who should add it?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love the Pacers deal. I'd even be ok swapping Hill or Turner with Stephenson.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's one for you - 

Rajon Rondo to Houston for Jeremy Lin, Terrance Jones and New Orleans' 2015 First Round Pick

I think Houston will strike out on Carmelo and LeBron, so they'll be looking for other ways to upgrade. I'd imagine they'd love to do that deal and then sign a guy like Channing Frye with their MLE. Boston gets another First next year, along with a very promising player in Terrance Jones.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, the reason for Rondo would be that he and Anthony are friendly and have already been talking about teaming up.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Did you hear this rumor last night?

Celtics were trying to trade Smart/Rondo to 76ers for Embiid, but got rejected.

Why? Usually when you have a superstar and a potential superstar, you can easily get a injury-prone player, right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Did you hear this rumor last night?
> 
> Celtics were trying to trade Smart/Rondo to 76ers for Embiid, but got rejected.
> 
> Why? Usually when you have a superstar and a potential superstar, you can easily get a injury-prone player, right?


Stop.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I trust Ainge to take his time on this and get a good package. There's no real rush to move Rondo, and his value isn't going to get terribly lower than it seems to be right now. The first-rounder that Houston just got from New Orleans makes them a _way_ more realistic trade partner, as you can now talk me into a potential deal that doesn't involve Parsons. Carmelo/Lebron is obviously their Plan A, but doing something like bringing in Deng in free agency, bringing back Parsons, and flipping Lin with the Pelicans pick and maybe another first or so for Rondo could work for both teams. Plus, there's always the Kings, and I'm convinced they want to put together a big trade for both Rondo and Josh Smith this summer. I just wish that first they owed to the Bulls wasn't hanging around mucking things up.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Damn, Ballscientist is still trolling after all this time?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Celtics could even wait until the trade dead line to move Rondo. There really is no rush at this time.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Celtics could even wait until the trade dead line to move Rondo. There really is no rush at this time.


Yea, if Ainge is convinced that Rondo's healthy there's nothing to be lost by letting him prove it on the court and increase his trade value some, especially if Kevin Love is still hanging in limbo. Getting thrown into the fire right away as a rookie point guard is tough anyway, so spending 20-40 games watching Rondo do it before taking over may be best for Smart as well.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I might take a long look at LA & OKC as a possible framework for a Rondo deal with OKC desperate for Gasol (and given that the Bulls have the cash to pay him market rate I doubt that he takes 40% of that to play for the Thunder) and the Lakers hellbent on 'Melo. 

Something along the lines of Rondo and either Olynyk or Sullinger to LA, Gasol to OKC, and Nash (via the TPE), Perkins, Randle and Reggie Jackson to Boston.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> I might take a long look at LA & OKC as a possible framework for a Rondo deal with OKC desperate for Gasol (and given that the Bulls have the cash to pay him market rate I doubt that he takes 40% of that to play for the Thunder) and the Lakers hellbent on 'Melo.
> 
> Something along the lines of Rondo and either Olynyk or Sullinger to LA, Gasol to OKC, and Nash (via the TPE), Perkins, Randle and Reggie Jackson to Boston.



I don't want to see Sully go anywhere.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> I might take a long look at LA & OKC as a possible framework for a Rondo deal with OKC desperate for Gasol (and given that the Bulls have the cash to pay him market rate I doubt that he takes 40% of that to play for the Thunder) and the Lakers hellbent on 'Melo.
> 
> Something along the lines of Rondo and either Olynyk or Sullinger to LA, Gasol to OKC, and Nash (via the TPE), Perkins, Randle and Reggie Jackson to Boston.


If LA thinks they have a real shot at Carmelo, and it seems that way, I'd expect that they're re-signing Gasol to play center as well.



Rick2583 said:


> I don't want to see Sully go anywhere.


I don't think you can keep Sullinger and Olynyk around long-term, there's just too much duplication between the two. It's fine right now when they're both on rookie deals, but Ainge will almost certainly have to pick one to pay and one to trade elsewhere or else you'll wind up paying $16-20 million between the two of them.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> If LA thinks they have a real shot at Carmelo, and it seems that way, I'd expect that they're re-signing Gasol to play center as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can keep Sullinger and Olynyk around long-term, there's just too much duplication between the two. It's fine right now when they're both on rookie deals, but Ainge will almost certainly have to pick one to pay and one to trade elsewhere or else you'll wind up paying $16-20 million between the two of them.



If that's the case I'd rather keep Sully. Though he'd have the better value.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> If LA thinks they have a real shot at Carmelo, and it seems that way, I'd expect that they're re-signing Gasol to play center as well.


Well, Lala seems to prefer Manhattan, so they might view Rondo as a necessary piece to close the deal with Anthony. Defensive roleplayers they can find, and with Bryant and Anthony that's all you're looking for at the 4/5 anyway.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Well, Lala seems to prefer Manhattan, so they might view Rondo as a necessary piece to close the deal with Anthony. Defensive roleplayers they can find, and with Bryant and Anthony that's all you're looking for at the 4/5 anyway.


Eh.......I don't know that you can just pencil Kobe in for 20 every night anymore. Even with a guy as good at scoring the ball as Carmelo as the #1 option, you can't have a huge drop-off from Kobe to the #3 guy until Bryant proves he's still the guy he was.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> Well, Lala seems to prefer Manhattan, so they might view Rondo as a necessary piece to close the deal with Anthony. Defensive roleplayers they can find, and with Bryant and Anthony that's all you're looking for at the 4/5 anyway.



The Lakers don't have anything we need.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Regardless I think it's a safe bet that Anthony and Bryant are going to burn up 45-50 possessions a night. Ain't gonna be a whole lot of possessions for Gashole.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Damn, Ballscientist is still trolling after all this time?


It stops being trolling if you're that committed to the cause. It becomes your way of life.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> The Lakers don't have anything we need.


I wouldn't mind getting back Randle. Even if he's not the greatest fit on a roster that already has Olynyk and Sullinger, he'd (likely) have the highest ceiling and if nothing else would be good trade bait during the next year or two.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Do folks on this board believe it is better to trade Rondo this summer or is it best to wait until the trade deadline? 

Driving home listening to WEEI they were talking about Danny still making creative offers for Love but how that is handcuffing him in terms of any Rondo deal. You obviously don't want to trade Rondo if your going to get Love but if you have a great deal right now for Rondo do you do it?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

UNHFan said:


> Do folks on this board believe it is better to trade Rondo this summer or is it best to wait until the trade deadline?
> 
> Driving home listening to WEEI they were talking about Danny still making creative offers for Love but how that is handcuffing him in terms of any Rondo deal. You obviously don't want to trade Rondo if your going to get Love but if you have a great deal right now for Rondo do you do it?



I'd wait for the trade dead line. With the #s he's capable of putting on the board I think we'll get more value if we wait.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

You need to just strike whenever the right opportunity presents itself. Obviously Kevin Love is still in play until he's actually traded, and that's plan A, but if somebody comes with a legitimately good offer for Rondo you take it. I think the most likely scenario is a December/January trade after Love winds up wherever he's going and Rondo's done enough on the court to demonstrate value, but everything we've seen from Ainge screams opportunist, not someone with a timeline in mind that can't be deviated from.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Kevin Love is leaving Minnesota because he wants a chance to win. You guys don't really think he'll find that in Boston do you?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Actually Pat Riley needs 5 Ps.

Pau Gasol
Paul Pierce
Patty Mills (unfortunately it is too late).*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Kevin Love is leaving Minnesota because he wants a chance to win. You guys don't really think he'll find that in Boston do you?


I think we've had this discussion before, but it depends on what he means by a chance to win. I don't doubt that Ainge can put a playoff team on the floor next year if Love is in Boston. I don't know how far, or even if, they could advance come playoff time, but he'd be in the postseason. Now, if he's going to walk on anything short of a 55-win team with a puncher's chance at the Finals then that's probably not happening next season, but the Celtics as a basketball wasteland is greatly overstated.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> *I think we've had this discussion before*, but it depends on what he means by a chance to win. I don't doubt that Ainge can put a playoff team on the floor next year if Love is in Boston. I don't know how far, or even if, they could advance come playoff time, but he'd be in the postseason. Now, if he's going to walk on anything short of a 55-win team with a puncher's chance at the Finals then that's probably not happening next season, but the Celtics as a basketball wasteland is greatly overstated.




I think so too but the possibilities never get old.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I think so too but the possibilities never get old.


Well, to answer your question then - yes, I think Love can have more team success next year in Boston than he's ever had in Minnesota.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Well, to answer your question then - yes, I think Love can have more team success next year in Boston than he's ever had in Minnesota.



With or without Rondo?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> With or without Rondo?


With, unless Smart looks better than expected at the start of the season and they do something like flip Rondo for Hibbert to get the rim protector they'd need behind Love (although Smart probably has to go out in any Love trade in the first place).


----------

